# Test increases odds of correct surgery for thyroid cancer patients



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Test increases odds of correct surgery for thyroid cancer patients

Excerpt.........

The test, available at the UPMC/UPCI Multidisciplinary Thyroid Center and other diagnostic testing agencies, improved the chances of patients getting the correct initial surgery by 30 percent, according to the study published this month in the Annals of Surgery.

"Before this test, about one in five potential thyroid cancer cases couldn't be diagnosed without an operation to remove a portion of the thyroid," said lead author Linwah Yip, M.D., assistant professor of surgery in Pitt's School of Medicine and UPMC surgical oncologist. Previously, "if the portion removed during the

continue reading here............
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2014-07-odds-surgery-thyroid-cancer-patients.html#nwlt


----------

